# Kuwait Calling



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Greetings!

A post from another newbie.... 

I'm Chiara, and I will be moving to Kuwait in September this year and I would like to make some friends before I get there.....

Is there anybody reading this living in Kuwait??? I will be living close to Al Fahaiheel...

I have lived in Muslim countries for 2 years - in Indonesia, so I have developed some Muslim cultural etiquette, which is based on common courtesy and respect, I believe. However, I am suspecting that living in the Middle East will be a completely different experience for me; and so I need all the friends I can get!

Please feel free to send me a private message, and in the meantime, I will try and rack up my 5 posts, so that I can speak to you soon! :ranger:

Ciao for now!


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

Best of luck when you get there. Why Kuwait- not that there is anything wrong with it? Its just that i am trying to find 'the best place'!


----------



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello how-now-brown-cow!!!!

Thanks for the reply,
Why Kuwait you ask??? Well my only answer is - that is my destiny for now.....
As my job includes a lot of travel, then sometimes new adventures will present themselves to you, in the most unlikely places....

You mentioned that you were trying to find "the best place"..... what does that entail for you???? I'm curious!!


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

Chiara_21 said:


> Hello how-now-brown-cow!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> Why Kuwait you ask??? Well my only answer is - that is my destiny for now.....
> ...


An interesting and challenging project (engineering civil), nice people to work with, salary of 25% over home salary, good benefits including health and accommodation, freedom to travel the region, fair lifestyle that allows 'freedoms' for females (wife), sport and leisure facilities and good book shops


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

Chiara_21 said:


> Hello how-now-brown-cow!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> Why Kuwait you ask??? Well my only answer is - that is my destiny for now.....
> ...


An interesting and challenging project (engineering civil), nice people to work with, salary of 25% over home salary, good benefits including health and accommodation, freedom to travel the region, fair lifestyle that allows 'freedoms' for females (wife), sport and leisure facilities and good book shops.

Good you rumbled brown cow. My questions ? Because I wondered what Kuwait was like for work and living.


----------



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

When I get there (in September), I'll let you know what it's like.....

Ciao for now!


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

Yea , please do and best of luck


----------



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you hownowbc....

And best of luck to you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello Chiara..i'll be deployed in kuwait in sep...This is going to be very interesting I've never been to kuwait..I'll be working at Camp Arifjan..and staying around there..I believe rotana hotel..but yea looking for new people to hang out with..while Im there..Bringing my golf clubs to keep me busy..lol


----------



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Toolie said:


> Hello Chiara..i'll be deployed in kuwait in sep...This is going to be very interesting I've never been to kuwait..I'll be working at Camp Arifjan..and staying around there..I believe rotana hotel..but yea looking for new people to hang out with..while Im there..Bringing my golf clubs to keep me busy..lol


Hello Tollie!

thanks for the reply!


sounds like there will be a new influx of us newbies going to Kuwait in September..... so.... I guess I'll see you in Kuwait! :clap2:


----------



## 8Qreacle (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Guys....

Made it to Kuwait yet? I just got back from there, was there for just under 4 years and loved every minute of it. Made plenty of good friends, both western and Arabic. I worked on Arifjan, so lived in an area close to Fahaeel. Who are you guys working for? I might be able to help you out a little more on contacts.... Inshalla, you will enjoy.


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

Permanently employed in ireland but looking for a move to Kuwait - civil engineering- project management etc. Worked in Jeddah, KSA in the mid 1980s! Any contacts/ideas?
BC


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

did i read somebody mentioned indonesian? 
i am now in dubai and looking for IT job in kuwait. feel free to contact me .. really appreciate that


----------



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

bloomwood said:


> did i read somebody mentioned indonesian?
> i am now in dubai and looking for IT job in kuwait. feel free to contact me .. really appreciate that



Yes hi Bloomwood, I probably mentioned Indonesia.... I lived there for two year before coming to Kuwait. Lived in JKT & Sumatera.

How's Dubai? Haven't made it there yet....
You mentioned you're looking for IT job in Kuwait??? Is I.T. big in Kuwait, better than Dubai??? :ranger:


----------



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

8Qreacle said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> Made it to Kuwait yet? I just got back from there, was there for just under 4 years and loved every minute of it. Made plenty of good friends, both western and Arabic. I worked on Arifjan, so lived in an area close to Fahaeel. Who are you guys working for? I might be able to help you out a little more on contacts.... Inshalla, you will enjoy.



Thanks 4 the post 8Qreacle,

My collegues and I were thinking of joining the Hilton Club in Mangaf... any contacts there?


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Chiara_21 said:


> Thanks 4 the post 8Qreacle,
> 
> My collegues and I were thinking of joining the Hilton Club in Mangaf... any contacts there?


Hey Chiara, I stay at the Hilton and use the beach club, Its not bad.
How do you like it here so far, I think its boring as hell


----------



## Chiara_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Toolie said:


> Hey Chiara, I stay at the Hilton and use the beach club, Its not bad.
> How do you like it here so far, I think its boring as hell



Hello nice to hear from you! I am trying to kill the boredom by picking up some hobbies - started hobbies like painting and a little guitar playing. Seems to be working a bit... Will be joining the Hilton as well after Christmas! May be seeing you there!


----------



## faisal saleem (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Nice to see you all in Kuwait. I am also now in Kuwait, do you mind to make a group for hell of enjoyment . Thanks.

Faisal.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

good luck to you all! lived in kuwait for 2 years and loved it!!! would LOVE to be back now!


----------

